# Security certificate keeps popping up



## LisaR3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Over the past three days, whenever I visit certain sites, like Yahoo and Hotmail and several others, I get a pop up box about security that says something to the effect that I am about to display both secure and non secure information on a page, do I want to continue. Does anyone know why this would suddenly start appearing on my computer? I've had it since August and I've never seen this particuar thing before. HaveI somehow changed something on my computer? Can I do somehting to stop this popping up? It just worries me because I've never seen it before. Thanks


----------



## bicycle (Mar 8, 2006)

LisaR3 said:


> Over the past three days, whenever I visit certain sites, like Yahoo and Hotmail and several others, I get a pop up box about security that says something to the effect that I am about to display both secure and non secure information on a page, do I want to continue. Does anyone know why this would suddenly start appearing on my computer? I've had it since August and I've never seen this particuar thing before. HaveI somehow changed something on my computer? Can I do somehting to stop this popping up? It just worries me because I've never seen it before. Thanks


There is a setting here that probably will stop that behavior.

Tools>options>advanced and under Security if "warn when changing between secure and not secure mode" is checked uncheck it.


----------



## skipidybebop (Feb 16, 2007)

Close all your browser windows.

Right click your INTERNET EXPLORER icon and from the right click menu click PROPERTIES. Or, from within Intenet Explorer, click the TOOLS menu and INTERNET PROPERTIES from the drop down menu.

On the GENERAL tab click the buttons, DELETE COOKIES, DELETE FILES and CLEAR HISTORY.

Open a fresh browser window and try again.

When connecting through an SSL (secure socket layer) (yellow padlock on the status bar), try not to use your browser's FORWARD and BACK buttons. Look for forward and back buttons on the page itself.

Also, look for a setting on the ADVANCED tab called DO NOT SAVE ENCRYPTED PAGES TO DISK. Make sure the box is ticked.


----------

